# Some Bird Shots from this Year Cannon 7d



## GodCelt (May 26, 2011)

A Big Raven Eating a Crow...








Baby Barred Owl....








Cross Breed of Mallard.....








Yellow Headed Black Bird....








Short Eared Owl....








Female Northern Harrior....








Peregrine Falcon








Double-Crested Cormorant....








Pleated Wood Pecker....








Cooper Hawk....








King-Fisher....








Green Heron....


----------



## GodCelt (May 26, 2011)

Bald Eagle 








Red-Tail Hawk in the Rain....


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

These are some amazing pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## GodCelt (May 26, 2011)

Thank you.........


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Amaaaaaazing shots.

Sure you did not download them from the amazing Web ? Just kiddiiiing  

Really amazing. Where did you find the owls ?

O and what lens did you shoot with?


----------



## GodCelt (May 26, 2011)

*LOL I shoot with Cannon 7d and a sigma 150mm - 500mm lens as for Owls the short eared was at Boundry bay found there every winter to very early spring. Barred owl at Trout lake in early summer also have a few doggy pics of the super rare Northern hawk owl that was in Vancouver for a short time this year *


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

wooooooooow, awesome shots. I bet it takes lots of patience too. Thanx for sharing. Please feel free to post more.
I see you maxed out the zoom (1600 ISO) on the Red-Tail Hawk shot.....cool

I just bought my canon 60d and I'm learning. If you feel like giving free lessons I'm in


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW Thanks for sharing, Great shots !


----------



## GodCelt (May 26, 2011)

Colony farm Green Heron..








Pied-billed Grebe


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice shots, really captured the look of the raptors, my favourites are the owls - they're so cool.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Brilliant! Birds are my overriding passion. The raven and the cooper's hawk photos are just perfect.


----------



## GodCelt (May 26, 2011)

Thank you it means alot everyone


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Beautiful shots! I enjoy bird photography as well but its hard without a lens with the reach.. lol.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are beautiful photos. Did you try to help out the bird santionary (mis-spelling) and donate your photos for them to make posters?


----------

